# Pressemeldung: "Anglertage bei Stollenwerk"



## Anglerboard-Team (14. Februar 2006)

*Pressemeldung:*
*Anglertage bei  Stollenwerk in Plochingen*

FREITAG:      31. März 2006          9.00 bis 18.00 Uhr
SAMSTAG:   1. APRIL 2006          9.00 bis 16.00 Uhr

ANGELWELT STOLLENWERK
IM BRUCKENWASEN 1
73207 PLOCHINGEN – direkt an der Bundesstrasse B10, Ausfahrt Plochingen
TELEFON 07153/9292-0

Viele Experten und Profis sind wieder vor Ort:
Rainer Korn - MEeresangeln
Jackson - Raubfischangeln
NashTeam - Karpfenangeln

Für Essen und Trinken ist genauso gesorgt wie für Schnäppchen, und es werden viele Neuheiten präsentiert.

Hier gibts die ganzen Infos

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

